

Reconstruction of planetary gearwork in the Antikythera Mechanism (2012) - fenrissan
http://dlib.nyu.edu/awdl/isaw/isaw-papers/4/

======
fishercs
There was a really good documentary by NOVA on this I watched a while back.
Here's the link

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/ancient-
computer.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/ancient-computer.html)

